# ID Help Please! + stocking question!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone, can you please help me ID this fella? His colours used to be vastly more vibrant when a non dominant fish of the same species was in the tank  He has blue stripes with a bit of yellow on his tail.
















Also, with that guy in mind, and also a frontosa, a venustus, and a red zebra, what can I add as a new fish, if any? (75 gallon tank)









Please excuse the crappy photos/messy glass!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

anyone??


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

try on http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=14&sid=b2e45779f42ddebd831427c70b1f217c


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

so CF thinks it's a pseudotropheus elongatus "mpanga"

based on my current stocking:

2.5-3"pseudotropheus elongatus "mpanga"
5"Venustus
4.5"Frontosa
5"Red Zebra



do you think there are any cichlids that are compatible that I can add?

the only major bully in the tank is the red zebra  the mpanga used to be on the aggressive side, but much less nowadays. the venustus and frontosa are gentle gians of the tank.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a cross to me maybe yellow lab and electric blue hap


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> based on my current stocking:
> 
> 2.5-3"pseudotropheus elongatus "mpanga"
> 5"Venustus
> ...


IIRC, your venustus can reach 8" and that little frontosa can reach 16", so when these fish reach full size, your tank will be maxed out, in my opinion.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Looks like a cross to me maybe yellow lab and electric blue hap


I took a better picture yesterday when he had more vibrant colours. I will post tonight! I think its the MPanga, but you could be correct



bae said:


> IIRC, your venustus can reach 8" and that little frontosa can reach 16", so when these fish reach full size, your tank will be maxed out, in my opinion.


 i was really hoping to add 2 more fish that wouldnt be bullied about, but also would not bully others.

Maybe I will just stick with what I have for now. stupid fat frontosa


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

there we go. much better picture of it's colours.










still a pseudotropheus elongatus Mpanga?


----------



## Dnavlean (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a few psuedo yellow tails...looks like my psuedo's to me!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

The whole tail isn't yellow though. Maybe you have an Mpanga 
YellowTail








My Fish








Mpanga


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You could add a few more africans to the setup if you are good about water changes and have adequate filtration. Stick to smaller types that don't grow large like the front though as they produce much more waste on a per capita basis. Also try to avoid anything closely related to what you already have that might try to fight.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

that pseudotropheus is an asshole to the other fish. anything smaller would surely be picked on by him  I guess I will wait to stock.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Dnavlean (Aug 14, 2010)

i sent the link off to a breeder in whitby....see what he says, lol 
i see your point though....maybe it is a cross....or not! 
he breeds fish for a living....i think he is on vacation for a week. so it may take a week for him to get back to ya.
Edit* He Breeds Only African Rift Cichlids*


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Actually, believe it or not, more fish is generally better when it comes to cichlid aggression. I have far fewer problems with aggression in my heavily stocked 110 than I do in tanks with less crowded conditions. Also, when I said smaller, I meant about the size of your pseudo and red zebra vs. the size of the front.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnavlean said:


> i sent the link off to a breeder in whitby....see what he says, lol
> i see your point though....maybe it is a cross....or not!
> he breeds fish for a living....i think he is on vacation for a week. so it may take a week for him to get back to ya.
> Edit* He Breeds Only African Rift Cichlids*


cool thanks! Im goign to see if I have an even better picture with less darkness so that it's easier to distinguish. Will post here if i find one!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Cory said:


> Actually, believe it or not, more fish is generally better when it comes to cichlid aggression. I have far fewer problems with aggression in my heavily stocked 110 than I do in tanks with less crowded conditions. Also, when I said smaller, I meant about the size of your pseudo and red zebra vs. the size of the front.


ahhh ok i gotcha. do you think some yellow labs would get along with this tank (or the tank would get along with them)?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

this better?









looks closer to a Mpanga.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> this better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup lol. Thanks for the photo edit. that is exactly what it looks like! I think its an Mpanga as well. lets see what this breeder says for closure.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

A yellow lab might tousle with the red x red zebra a bit but it's not a given. I would look at other fish as options first but wouldn't rule out a yellow lab.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Cory said:


> A yellow lab might tousle with the red x red zebra a bit but it's not a given. I would look at other fish as options first but wouldn't rule out a yellow lab.


any recommendations?


----------



## Dnavlean (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey.
You know your addicted to work when you take your blackberry on vacation to punta cana.
lol
John (Breeded dude) just emailed me back he says he is 98% sure its a Mpanga

Hey,
Sorry it took so long to respond. been enjoying the sun and surf. not to mention data roaming is *Expletive deleted* expensive. so im limiting my self to twice during the vacation. went scuba diving here yesterday. i swear i saw a flowerhorn damn thing was HUGE. in regards to your question im 98% sure its a Mpanga but unless it came from a breeder of wonderful repute, there is always a chance of hybridization.
will send pics when i get back. went and bought an underwater camera setup today. also *Expletive deleted* Expensive, LOL
gonna go back to that area and see if i can get a picture of that flowerhorn. they say due to the oil spill, climate change, blah blah blah. that there are species of fish here that have never been here before.
Enjoy your ontario weather, lol 
John


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, thanks a million for the definitive ID.


I envy his vacation  It's too cold over here!


----------

